# Rockler template



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, I bought a 9X13 aluminum plate and template from Rockler and I noticed that the radius on the template is not the same as the plate. Has anyone else ever run into this situation? If so, is there any way to modify the template so that I can solve the problem before I rout out my new table? Thank you all for your help. John.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jcmmgm

Reworking any template can be tricky,,, once you cut in to the template you can't repair it,,,  without doing alot of work...

I would suggest to just put it to one side and do it like the link below, then the hole for the plate will be dead on... 
But besure to use a PATTERN bit ,that's a bit with the bearing under the cutter...on the shank...

http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_20.html

==========
http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....oducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_routerbits.jpg
http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....oducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_routerbits.jpg
========

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/10427-wooden-hinges-8102.jpg
=========
how to make a template that fits your base plate..about a 5 min.job.
http://www.routerforums.com/50705-post43.html
=========



jcmmgm said:


> Hi, I bought a 9X13 aluminum plate and template from Rockler and I noticed that the radius on the template is not the same as the plate. Has anyone else ever run into this situation? If so, is there any way to modify the template so that I can solve the problem before I rout out my new table? Thank you all for your help. John.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I noticed the same thing on the Rockler plate and template. It is irritating because you buy it with the expectation it will be exact and it clearly isn't.

Steve Bolton


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I dont have one from Rockler. But I have learned from Tom and Harry that a template does not need a radius to end up with one on the finished product. Is it possible that Rockler specifies a certain size guide that will give the desired results?


----------



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Steve, Do you think I can use something like bondo or JB weld to fill the voids in the corners and get them to the correct radius before routing the top? I've gone to a lot of trouble getting the top just how I want it and really don't want to mess it up now. Thank again. John.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Just a BUTT in post...

You may want to use fiberglass resin, it's hard as a rock when it's setup..
you can also just a add a drop or two of food coloring to get it to match the top or the plate...
But just the resin not with the fiberglass,, just some masking tape and some cardboard and the resin....and you will have it done..you don't need that much just drop by the craft store or the auto parts store and pickup one of the small kits,,,comes in two parts and it's in plastic tubes, like JB...comes in 5sec.,20sec.,1 min.,5min.,30 mins.,and one hour type...

Use it on a test board to get the feel of it b/4 you use it on your top...



"bondo or JB" don't hold well and you know bondo it likes to chip off, JB weld will shrink just a bit and you will have a low spot..

fiberglass resin
http://www.fibreglast.com/showprodu...rglass resin&gclid=CPfqgauXgJECFQKHPAodu3m_IQ

http://www.diseno-art.com/tutorials/fiberglass.html



==============


jcmmgm said:


> Steve, Do you think I can use something like bondo or JB weld to fill the voids in the corners and get them to the correct radius before routing the top? I've gone to a lot of trouble getting the top just how I want it and really don't want to mess it up now. Thank again. John.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

John, I agree with Rusty. When I used a template to set my plate I had to use a specific sized bushing and bit to get the correct radius on the corners. You might want to check on this before messing with fill-ins and maybe ruining the template. With a bushing it doesn't matter if the corners on the template are round or square you will still get the correct radius.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, if you follow the directions for the template and use the set up called for there should be no slop in the installation. A template is designed to use a specific bit or guide bushing and bit to get a desired result; that is to say the template may not match the plate's radius but when using the proper set up the resulting cut should be a flush fit. Not having done a Rockler installation I am wondering if it requires a guide bushing? That would explain the different radius.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually, I found two things with the Rockler plate. I bought the MDF template and recommended bit.

1. There is a little slop. The template isn't as snug as it could be.

2. The radius is a little off.

I was a little disappointed. I now see that I could have easily made my own template and it would have fit better. As far as the correct radius, I don't know the solution to that. I am very much a rank amateur.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Mike said:


> . . . A template is designed to use a specific bit or guide bushing and bit to get a desired result. . ..


I haven't used the Rockler template -
I'm cheap -- prefer making my own similar to the one demonstrated in BJ's earlier post.
BUT - I found the following under the "More Info" tab on their web site ad for the template.

*We suggest using our 1/2’’ Pattern Cutting Bit #33536 (sold separately, but other 1/2’’ **pattern bits** also work.* 

I would be willing to bet a doughnut -- if you do this -- you will get a good fit.
If you do this and STILL get a bad fit -- then Rockler is at fault -- and I owe you a doughnut.

If you are (understandably) concerned about messing up your table -- you can always test the template on a scrap of plywood first.
--
Just read your last post - that you followed directions and still got a bad fit.
I owe you a doughnut.
As for determining the correct bit to get the correct radius --
Thats a matter of geometry and I think someone else has already addressed that.
BTW ---
Thanks for helping confirm my decision to make my own template rather than buy one.


----------



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

I made my template from rockler little larger than my plate and installed six set screws along the edge of the rabbet because of expansion in the table due to not having 24 hr. temp. control . got the idea from another router dude , and it solved my problem lifting the plate in and out at different times of the year . a little adjusting on the set screws , and a tight fit .


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

After my earlier reply I checked out that plate on the Rockler site. It appears that they intend for you to use a template bit rather than a template guide. The reviews confirm the bad fit of the radius and suggest different fillers to correct it. But if the dimensions are correct otherwise I would cut the radius' out to a 90 degree corner with a jigsaw. And then use a template bit who's radius matches the corner of the plate.

I spent a lot of time making a template with radius' for my first plate before realizing a 1/2" template bit will give me the correct radius in a rectangular template.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Where do you see the bad reviews Rusty?

sb


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

sb, Last night after seeing this thread I viewed this product on Rocklers site. 2 out of the 5 reviews were 2-star rated both mentioned the bad fit, one mentioned filler to correct the radius. I just went back to paste the link here and it has been changed to all 4 and 5 star reviews. Makes me wonder if they monitor forums such as this and adjust accordingly.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Well that seems a little tricky.

sb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You learn new something every day. This is the first I have heard of the plates from Rockler not fitting correctly, funny it has not come up until now. I do however have a solution to the problem; instead of a Rockler plate and template go with a Rousseau plate and template. They are a perfect fit every time, and if I can do it... you can do it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just note about base plates

Rousseau 3509 for 31.00 dollars
http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-3509...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1200716519&sr=1-2

Rousseau Router Plate for 40.00 dollars
http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-Rout...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1200716519&sr=1-3

ROUTER TABLE PLATE from HF for 20.00 dollars
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331


The one from HF looks like a copy of the Rousseau, and I have two hanging on the wall in the shop..
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...10087-freud-2200e-bosch-ra1171-table-8051.jpg




============


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I noticed the same thing when I installed my Rockler plate. I used the template and the template bit. But I added 3 or 4 wraps of electrical tape around the bearing. This made my cut just a tad smaller and the plate dropped in perfect.


----------



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, Thanks to all of you for your help. I will definately make a couple of test runs before proceeding. I did also notice what Rusty said about Rockler changing the list of customer reviews. Previously there had been some that mentioned the poor fit, but they seem to have mysteriously disappeared. Coincidence?


----------



## Jimray9 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Check this first*

I used a Rousseau plate on the first table I built. Couldn't figure out why pieces kind of 'rocked' when I fed longer boards across the plate.

The I read the package. It said all their plates were made with a slight crown. 

Immediately dumped the table on Ebay and looked elsewhere for a plate. This was a few years ago, maybe they've rethought this.

Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, You dumped the most popular router plate on earth for no reason. Rousseau does have a slightly convex surface and it does not effect the end product at all. Norm used a Rousseau plate for 10 years on the NYW problem free. I can speak from experience and tell you I have been happy with mine and ones I have installed for others. Mind you this is the only plate of this style. Many brands have copied the design as far as size and the removeable rings but they are flat.(Or at least they should be) Wood Magazine proved in a comparison test that both Rousseau and the flat plates got the same results. Both methods work, and if it makes you scratch your head and wonder then you are like me. Some manufacturers suggest that their plates be a couple thousandths proud of the table top to ensure a good cut. The only time you get into trouble is when your plate is low which causes your cuts to be shallow, or if a flat plate is warped or sags.


----------

